# Molly update!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi from Molly and us..It's been a while so here is a Molly update..she's doing fine and hasn't had any health issues in a long time...spring has finally sprung here so took her to the park the other day for a free run She had fun! Here are a few pics Miss you guys! Hope all your poo's are doing awesome


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Love her happy face!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's been way too loooong!!!
Loving Molly I'm the sunshine!! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yippee welcome back ladies  Molly looks delicious, look at her amber eyes glowing in the sun  I've been struggling for time on here myself recently (short staffed at work) and LYD is visiting - lots to post, just need a week off to do it


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:whoo: Good to see you back. I've missed those little spotty knees.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy to see Molly hasn't lost one speck of adorableness since you've been gone.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yipee 
Just had a grim day at work and I really needed Molly's happy face and a (very short) update to make every thing seem a whole lot better!
Hope you and Christine are as happy as gorgeous Little Miss Molly.
(You have to have to have a browse through the new puppies on here because there is a gorgeous little brown headed chap who makes me think of Molly whenever I see him.)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there Molly..... We've been missing your lovely little munchkin face!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi glad Molly cheered you up we are all doing well👍..how do I find this puppy with the brown head lol😄


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my gorgeous bubba! how I miss you!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Marzi glad Molly cheered you up we are all doing well👍..how do I find this puppy with the brown head lol😄


http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=79601&highlight=Davinci

He is called DaVinci so you can search him -but hopefully the above is the link to his introduction.
He has a white muzzle - but he definitely has the look of Molly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Marzi..I saw him he's adorable 😍


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Isn't Molly a stunner with her chocolate face and markings! 😍 I love the chocolate patch by her bum, too! How old is she?


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

I love the pics! So happy Spring is near/here - today's cold temps and snow flakes (in my area) aren't very nice!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooooo Molly & davinci!!
A perfect pair of poos!! :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

whatsuppup said:


> Isn't Molly a stunner with her chocolate face and markings! 😍 I love the chocolate patch by her bum, too! How old is she?


She's 2 years and a half...but she still acts like a puppy😄


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She's 2 years and a half...but she still acts like a puppy😄


.... and she has the world's cutest spotty knees


----------

